# планета юпитер



## любитель (10 Авг 2013)

Да простят меня мотоциклисты но речь пойдёт о баянах ( аккордеонах) марки "Юпитер". Кто объяснит лоху ( т.е. мне) что означает - " инструмент от Гусарова "или "инструмент от Баринова"? Разные фабрики? Где Бариновская фабрика? Как с ним связаться ( это возможно?) На сайте Московской фабрики ( якобы Гусаровской) в красном кресле - Юпитеры. Но из форумов - они якобы "корейцы", ( простите изготовитель - за что купил...) отстой и фуфло, кнопки в левой через год проваливаются и разлетаются ( древесину не сушат) и ваще... Муссолини итало рулеззз. Но... наши местные музыканты - деды ( не москва) - говорят - что всё это всерьёз принимать не следует. Тем более цена на полный аккордеон - конвертер Юпитер демократична - 220 целковых - сравнить "Ирину" - 380... типа можно не париться. У ZET10 ( местное погонялово Ю.Ж.) уважаемого мной есть за эту цены итальянцы - но... без ц. планки да и без касотто... за эту сумму.
Прошу комментариев от более опытных и знающих товарищей относительно Юпитеров... С уважением. Заранее благодарю.


----------



## любитель (14 Авг 2013)

хм. никто либо не знает, либо не хочет по неизвестной мне пока причине всё - же внести ясность. Гусаров и Баринов это одна фирма или две разные фирмы под одним именем Юпитер? Ау. Московские акоордеонисты - спецы. Что -ж вы стесняетесь какого то там Любителя из глухомани? ну хоть дайте тогда инфу как связаться с Бариновым. Даже как то неловко чувствую себя.. видимо задел чей - то интерес... Модератор - что - ж вы то молчите... Вы то всё знаете... Как хоть зовут то его и скока ему лет...


----------



## Jupiter (14 Авг 2013)

любитель писал:


> есть за эту цены итальянцы - но... без ц. планки да и без касотто... за эту сумму.


Есть у него за эту сумму и с кассото. Если речь идёт о аккордеонах.
Юпитер Баринова аккордеоны не делает: только иногда левую часть свою ставит. Есть у него пару аккордеонов - звоните и договаривайтесь. 
Сайт вот: www.bajan.ru


----------



## konstantinov (14 Авг 2013)

http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/topic_180/1


----------



## zet10 (15 Авг 2013)

любитель писал:


> У ZET10 ( местное погонялово Ю.Ж.) уважаемого мной есть за эту цены итальянцы - но... без ц. планки да и без касотто... за эту сумму


С чего Вы взяли что без кассото?
Если речь идет о выборном аккордеоне ,то цена 4300 евро,если о выборном баяне то 5 тыс.евро.
Все эти инструменты полные с диапазоном у аккордеона на 45 клавиш,а у баяна на 64 и с кассото.
В рублевом эквиваленте не пишу,т.к курс постоянно меняется,а рубль к сожалению обесценивается.
Но в любом случае это самая ВЫГОДНАЯ ЦЕНА на сегодняшний день и дешевле чем "Юпитер" за 220 тыс(как я понимаю Гусаровский)

По поводу цельной планки Вы тоже не правы,т.к цельная планка ставиться по желанию заказчика,но инструмент сразу становиться дороже на 1-1,500 тыс евро.

Тоже самое кстати касается и готовых инструментов,все обговаривается на стадии заказа и зависит только от финансовых возможностей и индивидуальных предпочтений заказчика.


----------



## любитель (15 Авг 2013)

Хм. Взял я это... из Вашего личного сайте куда захожу периодически сглотнуть слюну глядючи на замммечччательные Скандалли и иже с ними и сперев дыхание подсчитывая когда скопится нужная сумма... Так вот в описании Скандалли ( на первом месте он у Вас - ок 220 тыр) в частности не заметил, что там есть касотто. Впрочем глубокой осенью , оказией буду в стольном граде, обязательно Вас, ув. ZET 10 навещу... Надеюсь послушать некоторые инструменты, с Вашего позволения.. Поскольку злые языки шепчут что от Рима ( пардон Кастельфидардо) всё отстой а АККО - форева. Впрочем. понимаю. Коммерция. Поэтому и возникает много вопросов. Надо СЛУШАТЬ инструмент лично. "А много ль корова даёт молока - не выдоишь за день - устанет рука.._на самом деле_" а мы молока не вдали пока..")


----------



## zet10 (16 Авг 2013)

любитель писал:


> Так вот в описании Скандалли ( на первом месте он у Вас - ок 220 тыр) в частности не заметил, что там есть касотто


спасибо за замечание Вам,обязательно поправлю описание и напишу что там есть кассото (хотя эта модель сама по себе уже подрозумевает кассото...но конечно это знают только профессионалы).любитель писал:


> Впрочем глубокой осенью , оказией буду в стольном граде, обязательно Вас, ув. ZET 10 навещу... Надеюсь послушать некоторые инструменты, с Вашего позволения..


Обязательно! И не только послушать,но и поиграть на них!Буду рад с Вами встретиться и предоставить на ваш суд все инструменты которые будут осенью (сами понимаете что ассортимент постоянно меняется).

любитель писал:


> Поскольку злые языки шепчут что от Рима ( пардон Кастельфидардо) всё отстой а АККО - форева. Впрочем. понимаю. Коммерция. Поэтому и возникает много вопросов. Надо СЛУШАТЬ инструмент лично.


Абсолютно согласен что инструмент нужно СЛУШАТЬ и играть лично.Нельзя в этих вопросах опираться на слухи.По поводу "злых языков",я вообще сомневаюсь что в большинстве случаев эти люди имели возможность играть и тестировать новые итальянские инструменты,постольку поскольку их практически нет в наличии в магазинах,а если что и есть то либо цена Атомная,либо инструменты которые с точки зрения профессионала не представляют ни какого интереса,пример тому модельный ряд "Soprani" в магазине "Аккорд"!
Все достойные инструменты везутся в основном под заказ!

Я как то уже писал что есть определенные проблеммы с выбором в Российских магазинах(да и стран СНГ),новых итальянских инструментов,этой темой занимаются буквально единичные магазины , и нормального ассортимента по нормальной цене практически не найти ( т.к к сожалению у нас бизнес все еще строиться по системе ХАПНУТЬ БЫСТРЕЕ и магазинам и другим торговым организациям просто финансово не интересно этим заниматься)...вобщем это длинная тема,а т.к я сейчас нахожусь сейчас в командировке за рубежом,долго рассуждать на данную тему не могу,если интересно вернемся к этой теме через пару недель.


----------

